# New kid on the block



## wheatbread (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello everyone!
I have moved to Singapore about ten months back and its funny I didnt find this forum before. I have been living to work all this while and I think its time I go out and meet new people. If there are any young people out there who would like to mingle with a 27 yr old guy working here then do drop me an email at marinero.el at gmail dot com
Thanx.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wheatbread (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks a lot Synthia. Hope you having a good weekend there.


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

It would help if you can set up a homepage and mingle with me and my friends at avatars . imvu.c om / qutepangy OK! It's just a suggestion if you don't wanna sign up/register there!

I love making new friends! Even those who are younger than me!


----------

